# Happy Anniversary



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy anniversary to Deanna for 37 years with deltadoc!~





doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Very nice  Congratulations!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Wow!! What's the secret.... or the secret you actually want to share?!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll share the my thoughts on that.

I met her when she was 17 and I was 19. Neither of us had ever had a close companion of the opposite sex. It was true love.

There is no other explanation. I (we) apparently found in life that one thing above all others that every person dreams and hopes for when they're young.

doc


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

How wonderful! Congratulations to the both of you.:roll:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah congrats Doc to both of you it has to be special.

Rgds Rook


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

mental note:

Don't read this thread again... makes self too jealous. 

Congrats on finding that one we all hope for and doing so early in life. If I had a glass, I'd raise it and try to think up something witty.

*raises e-glass* "To getting *what* we want out of life, *when* we want it, and never having to think we've missed out on something else.":beer:


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

How even more uplifting I feel to have read your kind remarks. Thanks, my Cheftalk friends!

doc


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey cool! Happy Anniversary.  :beer:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations! We hope to duplicate your feat.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Mezzaluna,

May you never catch up with us! (I trust you know what I mean!) 

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------

